# Tillie's Sweet Potato Treats



## Luciledodd

*Tillie posted that she gives her pup sweet potatoe treats that she makes and freezes. Well we just dug sweet potatoes from our garden and I wonder why she cooks and freezes them. I was just thinking that I could slice off a round every day and feed to Rosie (providing she will eat it). Can't help but think she would because she eats raw carrots. But before I do that, I need to know the recipe that Tillie and others use and like I said why cook. And I have feed enough babies sweet potatoes when they were constipated, so why don't they give dogs a runny stool?*


----------



## Suzi

They have a lot of fiber. Zoey and Maddie eat baby carrots for their treats and they don't get the runs. I'll have to see if they like raw sweet potato. The only thing I notice is it doesn't brake down as well as cooked.


----------



## Dory

I have dehydrated sweet potato and Quincy loves them. I dehydrate them with the skins on and all. He also likes his raw carrot or a slice of apple once in a while for a midday snack. He doesn't eat "lunch" per se, so I feel like the fruit/vegetable at least puts something in his belly in the middle of the day.


----------



## Missy

I don't believe dogs can break down most veggies. (not sure if sweet potatoes are included in that) it won't hurt rosie, but she won't get any nutrients from it. and it could possibly cause some distress as it passes undigested.


----------



## davetgabby

yeah Tammy will give you the recipe. Dogs have short digestive tracts. Fruit and veggies need to be cooked or pureed so they can be absorbed to give any benefit nutritionally.


----------



## angiern2004

She told me all she does is boil them, mush them up, put them in an ice tray (with little square cubes...little ones) and freeze.


----------



## davetgabby

oh yeah ,forgot another reason why the food doesn't get usable. Dogs don't chew their food. So it's not fine enough to be absorbed in the short trip through the digestive process. Our intestinal tract is much longer and nutrients have a better chance to be absorbed. Who knew that dogs don't really chew their food. No flat molars like humans. Not to mention the fact that their saliva does not have digestive enzymes .


----------



## Dory

davetgabby said:


> oh yeah ,forgot another reason why the food doesn't get usable. Dogs don't chew their food. So it's not fine enough to be absorbed in the short trip through the digestive process. Our intestinal tract is much longer and nutrients have a better chance to be absorbed. Who knew that dogs don't really chew their food. No flat molars like humans. Not to mention the fact that their saliva does not have digestive enzymes .


This is good to know, thank you, Dave. Quincy is teething so he seems to like chewing the carrot and apple. I don't give it every day, just once in a while. I hope I'm not doing him any harm


----------



## Luciledodd

Yeah I forgot about not being able to digest veggies because they don't break down in the digestive tract. Which begs the question, why do we give them something obviously not part of a dog's natural diet? Before I go through cooking sweet potatoes, I will give her a little of what I fix for ourselves to see if she will even eat them.


----------



## davetgabby

Dory said:


> This is good to know, thank you, Dave. Quincy is teething so he seems to like chewing the carrot and apple. I don't give it every day, just once in a while. I hope I'm not doing him any harm


there's nothing wrong with giving them raw , but if you're looking to add nutritional value they should be cooked or pureed.


----------



## angiern2004

Anyone seen Tammy lately?


----------



## davetgabby

angiern2004 said:


> Anyone seen Tammy lately?


yeah where the hell is she,. she has her nerve going on a holiday when Lucille's dog is starving ound:


----------



## angiern2004

Hahaha!


----------



## Dory

davetgabby said:


> there's nothing wrong with giving them raw , but if you're looking to add nutritional value they should be cooked or pureed.


Thanks, Dave, I'll remember that  I really think right now he likes the crunch more than anything LOL. And the apples, well, those are given in very small amounts as I don't want him to have runny poo! I figure if they put some of these fruits and veggies in dog food, then they shouldn't cause him harm, right? (I hope!)


----------



## Janet Zee

I had heard somewhere that veggies were a part of their diet in the wild. When wild dogs killed their prey they aimed for the stomach which had berries and vegetation that the now dead animal had digested. So actually they did eat their veggies and fruits.


----------



## Luciledodd

Janet you are correct. I forget my upbringing. The plates were all racked off to one and the dog/dogs at all the scraps. The chickens got what the dog didn't eat. I was about 12 the first time I ever saw dogfood and that was for indoor dogs only. Mom got canned Friskies for her little chihuahua. I remember tasting it and it tasted a lot like canned corn beef. A starving animal will eat anything, but I wouldn't expect a feral dog to eat the blueberries off the bushes, tomatoes, or carrots if they were not really hungry. Eating the insides of their prey is another thing.


----------



## angiern2004

Ya, Dave was right. Tammy went on vaca, leaving Lucille's dog to starve. HAHA!

I'll bump the thread where she told me how she does them.


----------



## Luciledodd

Thanks Angie. As soon as they cure for a few days, I will bake some for our meal and give Rosie a little to see if she likes it. I don't love her enough to dehydrate potato chips. Rosie got cream of wheat for supper tonight. That dog loves anything I eat as long as it is not a veggie. Course she only gets the teaspoon or so that I leave in the bowl for her.


----------



## TilliesMom

davetgabby said:


> yeah Tammy will give you the recipe. Dogs have short digestive tracts. Fruit and veggies need to be cooked or pureed so they can be absorbed to give any benefit nutritionally.


yes. sorry I'm late to the conversation I was busy having a BLAST in Disneyland with some friends from high school WITHOUT our children! woooot!

anywhooooo, yes as Dave said, that is why I cook them AND purree them. It isn't so much 'treats' as it is part of her normal diet and in order for her to get the nutrients they HAVE to be cooked AND purreed.
And really, there aren't any other 'ingredients' lol seriously. I just boil the sweet potatoes, scoop out the flesh, purree it and spread it into a TINY ice cube tray and freeze. with the rest of the flesh I use a small cookie scoop and scoop them onto a cookie sheet and freeze, she gets one 'ball' with breakfast and dinner... any more questions?  I totally have a "disneyland hangover" ... LOL


----------



## TilliesMom

Janet Zee said:


> I had heard somewhere that veggies were a part of their diet in the wild. When wild dogs killed their prey they aimed for the stomach which had berries and vegetation that the now dead animal had digested. So actually they did eat their veggies and fruits.


exactly


----------



## TilliesMom

bwhahahhahaa, sorry to starve you Rosie!!


----------



## dodrop82

Yay for you! I wanna go to Disneyland with my friends! Did hubby get to go along? Even more fun if not! HeeHeeHehehe!!!


----------



## nlb

I totally have a "disneyland hangover



I just went the other day, it was much improved and the lines were short! I had a great time even with the kids...lol


----------



## TilliesMom

dodrop82 said:


> Yay for you! I wanna go to Disneyland with my friends! Did hubby get to go along? Even more fun if not! HeeHeeHehehe!!!


bwhahahahhaha, oh HECK NO! NO men allowed. In fact, we got the buttons that said, "My 1st time in Disneyland" and we added ... WITHOUT KIDS!! LOL wooooooot! eace:
it was freaking AWESOME and we can't wait to do it again!!


----------



## TilliesMom

nlb said:


> I totally have a "disneyland hangover
> 
> I just went the other day, it was much improved and the lines were short! I had a great time even with the kids...lol


I agree! we were really shocked at how short most of the lines were!
When were you there!? Wouldn't that be something else if we were there at the same time!? heck, we could have walked right by each other and not even known!! We were there 10-ish till closing Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday.... freaking AWESOME.


----------



## nlb

Yup, we were there all day Wednesday! **** hot too, but not as hot as it's been. 
We did every big ride twice, and I even got to go on alice in wonderland (hadn't been on it since I was a kid) We ate lunch at the country bear place overlooking the riverboat, and I had never done that before either! I was the only one that didn't get soaked on splash Mtn. haha Really wish I knew you'd be there too!


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha AWESOME! wish we could have met up!! sigh.. maybe next time! How far away do you live? I am about a 10 hr drive, but so worth it, especially since it was just us girls this time! woot woot! I am considering getting an annual pass once I save up the money... LOL Disneyland junkie right here... 

oh and we did splash mountain 4 times throughout the day, freaking awesome.  I was bone dry 2 times... and soaked the other 2...


----------



## nlb

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha AWESOME! wish we could have met up!! sigh.. maybe next time! How far away do you live? I am about a 10 hr drive, but so worth it, especially since it was just us girls this time! woot woot! I am considering getting an annual pass once I save up the money... LOL Disneyland junkie right here...
> 
> oh and we did splash mountain 4 times throughout the day, freaking awesome.  I was bone dry 2 times... and soaked the other 2...


ound: You are a junkie! JK ...I live over an hour away! But, I am more into coasters, so I like Magic Mtn. for thrills more. Did you go to California adventure? I still have never tried it.


----------



## TilliesMom

awesome! next time I come down, we should try to get together!! If I have Tillie, I bet her and Cassie would have a BLAST playing! they are about the same size, I think 

Yes, I have been to Ca Adventure twice now, once with the family at Christmas and this last week. It has a few fun rides, namely Tower of Terror and California Screaming... It is a fun park, BUT it isn't Disneyland, there is just something about Disneyland that just can't be captured... the atmosphere is completely different. Ca Adventure almost feels more like a really, fancy, really nice carnival...

I actually injured my back in 2002, had botched surgery in 2003, so I can't ride the rough roller coasters, but I LOV(ed) them. My friends did California Screaming, Matterhorn, Big Thunder railroad and space Mountian without me. But thankfully I was able to do everything else!!


----------



## nlb

Disney is the king of the theme parks for good reason! All the work that goes into all the details make it special. 
I would love the next time playdate, I know Cassie would too!
Hurt my neck bad in 2001, and still minor pain from it, so I know how you feel. I have mostly given up the more radical coasters, but still did all those at Disney no problem. My foot gives me more trouble, but it has improved enough so I could do all the walking around the park with not too much trouble. I was really sore the next couple days though.


----------

